# LAMB BARBACOA



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

This was my attempt at making lamb barbacoa. I'm sure its not authintic but it came out good and flavorful. I'll try and keep it short and sweet.

Started with a leg of lamb. This only got a good amount of salt then on to the smoker with some mesquite wood.







Off the smoker and into a cast iron deep pan/dutch oven. Sliced onions and sliced oranges. A few bay leaf.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then made the sauce to pour over top. Guajillo pepper,chipotle pepper, orange juice,white vinager,brown sugar,beef stock,cumin,coriander,oregano,cinnamon , garlic.
The peppers were toasted the re hydrated. All blended together in the blender
	

		
			
		

		
	















It was then covered with the lid and back in to the smoker until it was falling apart. I pulled the bone out and pulled the meat. Removed the oranges and the bay leaf and mixed the sauce that it cooked with back in










Got some toppings ready. Red cabbage, onion, cilantro, avacado , some hot sauce made from some dried guajillo  and cayenne peppers. Some orance slices to serve with .






Plated with some cilantro lime rice(uncle bens 90 sec)
	

		
			
		

		
	







Another veiw!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Man they were good! Not sure that its authentic but I'll probably make it again. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks delicious Travis, I wouldn't care if it was authentic or not, I'd be all over it, Like! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks delicious Travis, I wouldn't care if it was authentic or not, I'd be all over it, Like! RAY


Thanks RAY! We really enjoyed it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2020)

Wouldnt matter to me if it was Authentic. But it sure looks LEGIT to me!!!...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2020)

As Jimmy said, seems legit enough for me. Legit or not sounds and looks delicious.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2020)

Travis, that looks absolutely delicious!! Excellent job and a really nice presentation. Vibrant colors that make it just jump off the screen and scream that it's ready to be devoured. You need to stop this though. When you posted the crispy carnitas I had to make them but I used beef ribs instead of pork. Man they were good!! To this day Tracy's favorite pulled meat meal by far. Got some pics and thought about posting them but you're still in the limelight I believe so gonna let you bask in your much deserved glory. Great job my friend!!

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 23, 2020)

Hell yes that looks delicious and dang pretty. Sign me up for a dozen and 6 tums please


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 23, 2020)

Hell yeah man that looks great!! I will take a dozen.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Wouldnt matter to me if it was Authentic. But it sure looks LEGIT to me!!!...JJ


Thanks JJ! 


jcam222 said:


> As Jimmy said, seems legit enough for me. Legit or not sounds and looks delicious.


Thank you Jeff!


smokerjim said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks Jim!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Travis, that looks absolutely delicious!! Excellent job and a really nice presentation. Vibrant colors that make it just jump off the screen and scream that it's ready to be devoured. You need to stop this though. When you posted the crispy carnitas I had to make them but I used beef ribs instead of pork. Man they were good!! To this day Tracy's favorite pulled meat meal by far. Got some pics and thought about posting them but you're still in the limelight I believe so gonna let you bask in your much deserved glory. Great job my friend!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks a bunch Robert! I'll tell you what...this was really good and I was also amaized at the bright colors of this dish! And the crispy carnitas were my favorite of all time I do belive! Post those beef ones up!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 23, 2020)

Man o man , That looks spectacular !!  Like Robert said, the colors just jump off the screen. Very impressive.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell yes that looks delicious and dang pretty. Sign me up for a dozen and 6 tums please


Thanks jake! I ate 8 lol


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 23, 2020)

That’s a beautiful plate. Great job!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 476641
> 
> 
> Hell yeah man that looks great!! I will take a dozen.


 thanks! Trust me a dozen will go down quick!


jaxgatorz said:


> Man o man , That looks spectacular !!  Like Robert said, the colors just jump off the screen. Very impressive.


Thanks! I loved the color on this!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2020)

Travis, you sure do have a pretty plate! Plain and simple it looks spectacular! Sure it tasted even better! 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> That’s a beautiful plate. Great job!


Thanks Steve !!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Travis, you sure do have a pretty plate! Plain and simple it looks spectacular! Sure it tasted even better!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan ! It really was good!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 23, 2020)

That is good enough for taco Tuesday!   You can call it anything you like as it just looks tasty!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> That is good enough for taco Tuesday!   You can call it anything you like as it just looks tasty!


Thanks civil!! It was tasty for sure.....posibly enchiladas in the future with the lefovers!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2020)

Sure looks fantastic . I like the mix of flavor . Might try it on some beef .


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Sure looks fantastic . I like the mix of flavor . Might try it on some beef .


Thanks chop! My plan was to use a chucky for this....but then I saw the leg of lamb on sale for a pretty darn good price. Next one I do will most likely be beef.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 23, 2020)

We eat lamb as often as possible, and your preparation looks outstanding.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> We eat lamb as often as possible, and your preparation looks outstanding.


Thanks thirdeye! I appreciate it. Everytime I find lamb on sale I pick some up. Starting to see it more often....hopfully it will catch on around here and prices go down a bit.


----------



## forktender (Dec 23, 2020)

Those look delicious I could eat Mexican food five nights a week I live in little Mexico and  there are three Mexican joints to all other ethnic food joints combined.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

forktender said:


> Those look delicious I could eat Mexican food five nights a week I live in little Mexico and  there are three Mexican joints to all other ethnic food joints combined.


Thanks forktender! I wish we had that many around here! I love mexican style foods!!


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 23, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 24, 2020)

werdwolf said:


> Awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## 73saint (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow just wow!!  That looks better than anything I have ever even imagined!  Love the flavors, colors, everything!   I will certainly try and duplicate this one!!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 24, 2020)

73saint said:


> Wow just wow!!  That looks better than anything I have ever even imagined!  Love the flavors, colors, everything!   I will certainly try and duplicate this one!!


Thanks saint! I kept this pretty mild with the guajillo pepper for the sauce. You could add some other dried peppers with some more kick. The orange with the guajillo is it really good ! This is probably one of the most colorful dishes I've ever made. Just that alone tasted good LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2020)

Travis I couldn't tell you if it's authentic or not, but it's authentic to you. Wonderful looking plate, and I'm betting it tasted even better. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 24, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Travis I couldn't tell you if it's authentic or not, but it's authentic to you. Wonderful looking plate, and I'm betting it tasted even better.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris ! It tasted great! We all enjoyed it!


----------



## Titch (Dec 25, 2020)

Thats a very inspirational looking dish mate
reads very good and delicious to the eyes
dont wish Lamb to become popular, price will go thru the roof if it becomes Hip.
I use to by brisket down here at $7 a kilo, now its around $13/18 ,


----------



## xray (Dec 29, 2020)

Holy cow that lamb barbacoa looks amazing Travis! Sorry I’m late to the party, but you have any left? I’ll take a sixer to go please.

Rehydrating and blending the chilis give so much more flavor. I freeze my puree into ice cube trays and add to dishes.

Very nicely done and congrats on the ride!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 29, 2020)

xray said:


> Holy cow that lamb barbacoa looks amazing Travis! Sorry I’m late to the party, but you have any left? I’ll take a sixer to go please.
> 
> Rehydrating and blending the chilis give so much more flavor. I freeze my puree into ice cube trays and add to dishes.
> 
> Very nicely done and congrats on the ride!


Thanks xray!! As a matter of fact I do have some left! Got it out of the freezer this morning. I'll be making a big batch if enchiladas tonight!


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks great, now I'm really wishing I didn't skip lunch


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2020)

Dude, I'm with all the others......Authentic or not they look dang good. And gimme a tums like 

 TNJAKE
 said cause i'm eating til im full.
Jim


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2020)

Holy cow Travis that looks amazing you nailed it I just ate and your plating made me hungry, nice work.
 And prop's for using the dry chilies for your sauce that really give depth to the meal.  I add one of these spice packs to my sauce and cook it down about 1/4 of the way with the spices in it then strain it out it really adds a nice flavor to the pepper sauce try it some time if you can find it I know Amazon sells it, I think you will like it.








I use two packets one for the sauce and one that I grind with a little of the sauce in the blender that I use to marinate the meat in overnight in the refer. 

This looks pretty damn authentic too me bro, minus the clay pot or earthen oven which is something I've always wanted to try out in the yard.

Great work.
Dan


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 30, 2020)

forktender said:


> Holy cow Travis that looks amazing you nailed it I just ate and your plating made me hungry, nice work.
> And prop's for using the dry chilies for your sauce that really give depth to the meal.  I add one of these spice packs to my sauce and cook it down about 1/4 of the way with the spices in it then strain it out it really adds a nice flavor to the pepper sauce try it some time if you can find it I know Amazon sells it, I think you will like it.
> 
> View attachment 477764
> ...


Thanks Dan ! I'm going to check out the spice packets! I'm with you on digging a hole out in the yard lol! its something thats always intrigued me. Seems like it would be a pretty simple thing to do and lots of things can be cooked that way......who knows might be a spring project!!


----------



## forktender (Dec 31, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks Dan ! I'm going to check out the spice packets! I'm with you on digging a hole out in the yard lol! its something thats always intrigued me. Seems like it would be a pretty simple thing to do and lots of things can be cooked that way......who knows might be a spring project!!


We have so many little Mexican stores out here in little Mexico/Norcal that carry it. If you can't find any let me know, and I will grab you some and send them out too you it's no problem at all. I drive through the  little Mexico side of town at least four days a week. There is everything from little mom and pop s shops and butcher shops up to full size Mexican Grocery stores that have restaurants and butcher shops in them.
I like the little mom and pop places best as they all have unique salsa's and sauces that you can buy by the pint or quart. They have everything except the donkey shows.


----------



## JennyBee (Jan 1, 2021)

It looks so good! You should share this masterpiece with the world! 
I tried the 1. recipe in this article today:  https://www.bbqinsider.com/recipes/pulled-pork-taco-recipes/ .  It was very tasty but your pictures looks more mouth watering.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 1, 2021)

JennyBee said:


> It looks so good! You should share this masterpiece with the world!
> I tried the 1. recipe in this article today:  https://www.bbqinsider.com/recipes/pulled-pork-taco-recipes/ .  It was very tasty but your pictures looks more mouth watering.


Thanks jennyBee!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2021)

WOW MAN!  that looks amazing!  not sure how this thread got missed.  hits all the goodness points, smoke, lamb, tacos OMG! YES!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2021)

sandyut said:


> WOW MAN!  that looks amazing!  not sure how this thread got missed.  hits all the goodness points, smoke, lamb, tacos OMG! YES!


Thanks sandyut!! They sure tasted good!


----------

